# Raleigh



## jlrichar (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello,

This is my first post here. I have been lurking for a good two weeks though. Lots o great stuff to read here.

So I have been road riding non-competitively for about 20 years. I am 36. I have had some great bikes for commuting over the years, and one really cool one that I used as a commuter and should not have (Austro-Daimler) man was that a cool bike. All of my commuter bikes either got mangled in car collisions, or just worn out (I'm talking frames here.) There was a bridgestone, a couple of Japanese Nishikis, a fuji, some schwinns, the Daimler, and a Trek. Anyway I now ride what I think is a 1984ish Raleigh that is full 531--but I don't commute on it--now it is strictly fun. I don't know much about it--I bought it used. The OO told me it was a special addition to commemorate the 84 olympics, and it has an olympic sticker on it. Long story short is I think it is a cool bike--but it does not fit me too well--the top tube is too short for me.

So I am starting to look at new bikes--something that I can get long rides in on, and in a pinch do a race now and again:

This is a big deal for me--I have been riding all this time and never purchased a new road bike. I kind of know the fit I want because I remember that longer frames fit the best--but I always kind of just ended up with a bike that I could ride--not one that I actually compared to others at the time of purchase.

So far I have lusted after the following:
Giant Defy Advanced
Specialized Rabaiux
Neuvation Alloy

And now the Raleigh Competition:

http://www.rei.com/product/784228

So I guess I am after some opinions. Mostly about the Raleigh competition compared to the others listed. The Neuvation seems to represent the best bang/buck. The Giant might be the best reviewed, and the specialized seems to really have pioneered the type of bike I am looking for. But I see nothing on the Raleigh.

I plan on riding as many of these as possible before purchasing. 

Thanks for reading this far--it was a long post.

All thoughts are welcome!


----------



## fliowa (Aug 13, 2008)

You might want to put a Cervelo RS on your list to try. I have friends who have that bike and they love it for long rides and spirited group rides.


----------

